# Chapin 26021XP 2-Gallon ProSeries Poly Sprayer - Amazon



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I just noticed today that this sprayer is cheap on Amazon right now, only $9 with free shipping. I have no idea why it is so cheap as it has been a great sprayer for me over the past two years.

Chapin 26021XP 2-Gallon ProSeries Poly Sprayer

Everyone can use an extra sprayer, right?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I clicked on that link and saw the $9 price, but it wouldn't let me add it to my cart. You may have snagged the last one offered by that particular seller.

Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep, someone else must have popped on it as it got removed from my cart.


----------

